# Midnight Grand by Fracture Sounds - Available Now



## willbedford (Jan 14, 2019)

I am very excited to share Fracture Sounds’ latest creation, *Midnight Grand*.This is a stunning *Steinway D Concert Grand*, sampled in intimate detail in a modern concert hall environment. We prepared the piano with a *layer of cotton*, to create a delicate, cinematic tone.



Midnight Grand follows the same ‘frictionless user experience’ philosophy as our other instruments - simply load up the patch and play.







*Walkthrough*


*Demos*


This instrument is the product of many months of work, and we are incredibly proud to share it with you.
*
More info at https://fracturesounds.com/midnight-grand*​


----------



## CGR (Jan 14, 2019)

Beautiful tones Will. This is sure to be warmly received by many. Great work.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 14, 2019)

No Brainer.. Bought, but when i try to expand the rar files on my mac it says:

/Users/rsp/Desktop/Midnight Grand/Midnight Grand.part1.rar is not RAR archive
No files to extract


has anyone else been able to extract theirs?
thanks
rsp

edit: as their email says.
it works with https://theunarchiver.com/
on mac


----------



## Will Wilson (Jan 14, 2019)

Instant buy......


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 14, 2019)

Do I need another piano? Did the sun rise this morning?


----------



## mouse (Jan 14, 2019)

God damn it


----------



## willbedford (Jan 14, 2019)

mouse said:


> God damn it


You have won the internet for today


----------



## whiskers (Jan 14, 2019)

Picked it up. If anywhere as good as Woodchester, it'll be money well spent.

Getting some Thomas Newman-esque vibes/use case ideas.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 14, 2019)

mouse said:


> God damn it


Exactly this.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 14, 2019)

@willbedford - I can remove this if too OT, but what other instruments did you use in the demo song Silhouette? It's a lovely piece.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 14, 2019)

Using the Shivers layer causes glitching on both my mac and pc, whether in Kontakt 6 standalone or in Cubendo alas... rsp


----------



## tav.one (Jan 14, 2019)

zvenx said:


> Using the Shivers layer causes glitching on both my mac


That layer is one of the main reasons I'm buying this, would like to know more about the glitch issue.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 14, 2019)

I use 64 sample size buffer on both systems... maybe that is it (I know albion 1 legato had issues with that, but no other Kontakt library I have had)....I also wondered if it was that my streaming drive was not ssd, but I copied it to an ssd drive and tried it there and that glitched too...
I moved my sample buffer to 128 and that though not completely glitch free, glitched significantly less.

Clearly it is a cpu issue with low latencies.
rsp


----------



## tav.one (Jan 14, 2019)

zvenx said:


> Clearly it is a cpu issue with low latencies.


Whats your CPU spec?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 14, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Picked it up. If anywhere as good as Woodchester, it'll be money well spent.


This. I bought it without hearing one note of a demo or walkthrough.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 14, 2019)

tav.one said:


> Whats your CPU spec?


Nuendo 8.2 | Gigabyte GA X79 UP4 : Intel HEX Core Ivy Bridge Extreme 4930K : 32GB RAM | Windows 10 64bit | Lynx Two C | Midisport 2x2 | UAD-2 Quad |
Cubase 9.5 | MacBookPro Retina 2.8Ghz Quad Core I7 | 10.12.6 | 16GB | NI Komplete Audio 6 | UAD-2 Satellite Thunderbolt Quad |


But support at fracture said they reproduced it and sent me a fix which I am downloading as we speak. Will let them know and you if it fixes it 
rsp

edit: and that fix worked like a charm 
Quickest fix ever


----------



## zvenx (Jan 14, 2019)

So now that I have gotten past the technical glitch...... This is so beautiful..... responsive and inspirational...
Huge Kudos.
rsp


----------



## willbedford (Jan 14, 2019)

whiskers said:


> @willbedford - I can remove this if too OT, but what other instruments did you use in the demo song Silhouette? It's a lovely piece.


Strings: CSS, SCS, OA Chamber evos, Mural (basses)
Woodwinds: Cinewinds
All piano and atmos/pad sounds are from Midnight Grand.

Glad you like it!


----------



## tack (Jan 14, 2019)

@willbedford, I appreciated the comparison page but you'll want to make one tweak: the Woodchester is homey, not homely. 

Very much looking forward to spending some time with the Midnight Grand. Congrats on the new release.


----------



## willbedford (Jan 14, 2019)

tack said:


> @willbedford, I appreciated the comparison page but you'll want to make one tweak: the Woodchester is homey, not homely.



Damn... You can thank my Britishness for that


----------



## tack (Jan 14, 2019)

willbedford said:


> Damn... You can thank my Britishness for that


Ah! I actually didn't realize there was an alternate meaning for Brits. I'm usually pretty savvy about those sort of things. Thanks for leveling me up on cultural awareness.


----------



## willbedford (Jan 14, 2019)

tack said:


> Ah! I actually didn't realize there was an alternate meaning for Brits. I'm usually pretty savvy about those sort of things. Thanks for leveling me up on cultural awareness.


Likewise!


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 14, 2019)

willbedford said:


> Strings: CSS, SCS, OA Chamber evos, Mural (basses)
> Woodwinds: Cinewinds
> All piano and atmos/pad sounds are from Midnight Grand.
> 
> Glad you like it!


Wow! The sound is so wide and plush? Sounds incredible!


----------



## Andrew0568 (Jan 14, 2019)

"To extract RAR files, we recommend 'The Unarchiver' on Mac, or '7Zip' on Windows. Download all 3 RAR files to the same location, then open 'part1' in your chosen program to extract the contents. Then move the extracted folder to your desired location. You may wish to place it inside a ‘Fracture Sounds’ directory, to keep all your Fracture Sounds libraries together."

Little confused by the instructions. Do I not extract the other 2 .rars?


----------



## willbedford (Jan 14, 2019)

Andrew0568 said:


> "To extract RAR files, we recommend 'The Unarchiver' on Mac, or '7Zip' on Windows. Download all 3 RAR files to the same location, then open 'part1' in your chosen program to extract the contents. Then move the extracted folder to your desired location. You may wish to place it inside a ‘Fracture Sounds’ directory, to keep all your Fracture Sounds libraries together."
> 
> Little confused by the instructions. Do I not extract the other 2 .rars?


When you start extracting Part 1, it will automatically continue to the other 2, so there's no need to extract them separately. Does that make sense?


----------



## Andrew0568 (Jan 14, 2019)

willbedford said:


> When you start extracting Part 1, it will automatically continue to the other 2, so there's no need to extract them separately. Does that make sense?



Perfect thanks! Beautiful library!


----------



## Will Wilson (Jan 14, 2019)

Also noticing massive CPU spikes and drops outs when using this on Logic. No problems with Woodchester.

(Shivers seems to be the problem?)


----------



## willbedford (Jan 14, 2019)

Will Wilson said:


> Also noticing massive CPU spikes and drops outs when using this on Logic. No problems with Woodchester.


I've got a fix. Going to roll it out later today, but if you need it immediately, send an email to support [at] fracturesounds.com


----------



## Will Wilson (Jan 14, 2019)

willbedford said:


> I've got a fix. Going to roll it out later today, but if you need it immediately, send an email to support [at] fracturesounds.com



Thanks I can wait. Sounds great though! And very happy with the loyalty discount!


----------



## lumcas (Jan 14, 2019)

Bought immediately without listening to demos. It doesn't happen to me that often these days...

Thanks for the discount, too.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 14, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Shoot. I’ve been unsubscribing from mailing lists to curb temptation. Did I miss a loyalty discount code?


yep, 10$ off for woodchester owners. If you own it, I'm sure @willbedford could PM you the code.


----------



## ka00 (Jan 14, 2019)

This piano has a very interesting sound. It’s like a beautiful piano layered with a percussive thud, and a strummed metal string (like a dulcimer or cimbalom or something).


----------



## esencia (Jan 14, 2019)

zvenx said:


> Using the Shivers layer causes glitching on both my mac and pc, whether in Kontakt 6 standalone or in Cubendo alas... rsp


Same problem here...


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jan 14, 2019)

Please consider extending intro offer through February. Three nieces over for xmas. One birthday. New years ...


----------



## MillsMixx (Jan 14, 2019)

How would this compare to say, the UnaCorda from Native Instruments? I already have a few felt pianos and Keyscape but this one seems to have a really nice and gentle tone.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 14, 2019)

zvenx said:


> No Brainer.. Bought, but when i try to expand the rar files on my mac it says:
> 
> /Users/rsp/Desktop/Midnight Grand/Midnight Grand.part1.rar is not RAR archive
> No files to extract
> ...


I've found this app, KEKA, works when others won't on the Mac. https://www.keka.io/en/


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 14, 2019)

MillsMixx said:


> How would this compare to say, the UnaCorda from Native Instruments? I already have a few felt pianos and Keyscape but this one seems to have a really nice and gentle tone.



Had precisely same question and seemed weak to start SAMPLE Talk Thread. Aarrgghh !


----------



## willbedford (Jan 14, 2019)

Will Wilson said:


> Also noticing massive CPU spikes and drops outs when using this on Logic. No problems with Woodchester.
> 
> (Shivers seems to be the problem?)



I've rolled out the CPU bug fix now. You should have an email.


----------



## Afanasyev (Jan 14, 2019)

That was an instant buy for me, since Woodchester is my favourite piano library on the market.
Midnight Grand sounds amazing, it has it own character which I find very suitable for some pieces of mine. Also, pads are even better than in Woodchester, WOW.
However, I've found an issue -- when I hold sustain pedal down(or use alt version of the library) and play several notes, some kind of white noise (which is def not the 'room tone' sound) kicks in and spoils everything. And what is interesting, it is mainly happens within the range of great octave (c2-b2). It is possible to hear it in some other ranges, but this one is the most audible. What can it be and have anyone else faced it? 
Thanks.


----------



## artomatic (Jan 14, 2019)

Grabbed. Exactly what I need on my next project. 
Fantastic job, folks at FS!!


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 14, 2019)

Bought with just the knowledge that it was Fracture Sounds and using a layer of cotton on this piano. So looking forward to writing with this.


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 14, 2019)

Bought it! Easy sell, guys. C'mon


----------



## tehreal (Jan 14, 2019)

Sounds nice. Any way to get a little more info on things like velocity layers/round robins?


----------



## LinusW (Jan 14, 2019)

7am. Checking my e-mail. Something about a grand piano. I have enough piano libraries...
7:01. "discount to Woodchester Piano owners" Wait, Woodchester? Fracture Sounds! Ok, I must click and read on it, but I guess it is probably just a grand piano. 
7:02. "Steinway concert grand", "cinematic tone". Yeah, I have tons of this already. Wait, "atmosphere intensity"? LAYER MIXER? Just like the Woodchester controls. NO. WAY. 
7:03. Demo tunes! *click* WHOA! They... It's... Wow... Cool! 
7:05. Ok, I get it. Let's see the patch walkthrough for a demo of the layers. 
7:09. Love it, but I'm not ready to purchase another piano library... maybe... but hmm, I did regret I was too late for Woodchester intro price. 
7:10 This is gorgeous. I wonder what I would compose if I played it. 
7:14 "Thank you for your order of Midnight Grand. You may download the library using the links below"


----------



## tav.one (Jan 15, 2019)

LinusW said:


> "Thank you for your order of Midnight Grand. You may download the library using the links below"


Just read this on my email and my face goes:


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 15, 2019)

Bought it this morning! Is the fix already included or do I have to download something?


----------



## willbedford (Jan 15, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> Bought it this morning! Is the fix already included or do I have to download something?


Yes, the fix is included in all new orders.


----------



## HBen (Jan 15, 2019)

willbedford said:


> Yes, the fix is included in all new orders.



Just a few minutes ago, I have placed my order around Jan 15, 2019, 9:18 PM, so I guess I am fine with the new fix?


----------



## willbedford (Jan 15, 2019)

HBen said:


> Just a few minutes ago, I have placed my order around Jan 15, 2019, 9:18 PM, so I guess I am fine with the new fix?


Yep, you have the latest files


----------



## anderslink (Jan 15, 2019)

Afanasyev said:


> That was an instant buy for me, since Woodchester is my favourite piano library on the market.
> Midnight Grand sounds amazing, it has it own character which I find very suitable for some pieces of mine. Also, pads are even better than in Woodchester, WOW.
> However, I've found an issue -- when I hold sustain pedal down(or use alt version of the library) and play several notes, some kind of white noise (which is def not the 'room tone' sound) kicks in and spoils everything. And what is interesting, it is mainly happens within the range of great octave (c2-b2). It is possible to hear it in some other ranges, but this one is the most audible. What can it be and have anyone else faced it?
> Thanks.



They aren't denoised too much which is nice but you will hear it on sustained soft chords quite a bit.

I just tried denoising a chord with 7 sustained notes in the middle range and it worked out extremely well, however. Use iZotope RX elements or advanced spectral denoise module. Since I didn't have a noise profile I used adaptive settings but it still worked well with a very extreme noise curve that I have attached a screen shot of. The second screen shot is of JUST the noise which as you can see really doesn't include much of the the piano at all. If you do this on the entire recording you should be good to go honestly. It's an extra step and a bit annoying but it may even work better than denoising each sound individually actually.


----------



## ltmusic (Jan 15, 2019)

Can someone compare Midnight Grand to Woodchester ?

Thanks!


----------



## willbedford (Jan 15, 2019)

anderslink said:


> They aren't denoised too much which is nice but you will hear it on sustained soft chords quite a bit.


Thanks for your comments Anders and @Afanasyev. We did gently denoise the samples using a noise profile, but it's tricky to get the balance right. I did try de-noising more aggressively, but I felt it removed a lot of the life and spaciousness from the samples, so I dialled it back.
I think the result is a good balance for most situations, but when I crank the volume and hold down a bunch of soft velocities, I can hear the noise you're describing. Good idea about offering two sets of samples - I'll see about doing a more aggressive denoising pass for those who want it. Everyone has their own preferences with these things.

Probably worth mentioning that those softest velocities were VERY quiet in the room - not much louder than the air moving around in the hall. I had to hold my breath and stay completely still during each sample (but it was totally worth it)


----------



## willbedford (Jan 15, 2019)

ltmusic said:


> Can someone compare Midnight Grand to Woodchester ?
> 
> Thanks!


Sure! https://fracturesounds.com/midnight-grand-woodchester-piano-comparison


----------



## anderslink (Jan 15, 2019)

willbedford said:


> I had to hold my breath and stay completely still during each sample (but it was totally worth it)



Yes it was indeed worth it!


----------



## Ahlbom88 (Jan 15, 2019)

Just bought it! Just couldn't resist. Especially not with this nice discount for Woodchester owners! Will try it tomorrow! Looking forward as I love the Woodchester Piano!


----------



## Afanasyev (Jan 15, 2019)

willbedford said:


> Good idea about offering two sets of samples - I'll see about doing a more aggressive denoising pass for those who want it. Everyone has their own preferences with these things.


Sounds great! Of course, if it happens, I am going to say "thank you" with the help of my wallet 
And even if it won't happen, still thank to you even for considernig this!

Anyway, @Anders you gave a good advice about RX. Thank you!


anderslink said:


> Use iZotope RX of course.


Which one you were talking about? There are four of them, is Elements will be enough?


----------



## tack (Jan 15, 2019)

Bug report. The pedal noise feature doesn't support continuous sustain pedals: it retriggers the samples repeatedly on the way down and up. (The Woodchester has this problem as well.)


----------



## willbedford (Jan 16, 2019)

tack said:


> Bug report. The pedal noise feature doesn't support continuous sustain pedals: it retriggers the samples repeatedly on the way down and up. (The Woodchester has this problem as well.)


Noted. Fixing now.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 16, 2019)

This library certainly has turned out to be a real 'gem', and well worth the purchase price (or more). Like others, I am especially fond of the layers, but am also a bit surprised at the significant volume increase that is required to use them in Solo mode. I also appreciate having control over the pedal and key volumes, and the other controls add greatly to the versatility of the library. Definitely inspires and gets the creative juices flowing and, as well, the loyalty discount provided great incentive and was greatly appreciated. So, well done Fracture Sounds!


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 16, 2019)

playz123 said:


> but am also a bit surprised at the significant volume increase that is required to use them in Solo mode. I also appreciate having control over the pedal and key volumes, and the other controls add greatly to the ve



Interested to know if this is the source of the white noise mentioned earlier?


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jan 16, 2019)

Played around with it after first opening... what a freakin lovely sound


----------



## CGR (Jan 16, 2019)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Played around with it after first opening... what a freakin lovely sound



Very inspiring! Beautiful work again Dirk.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Jan 17, 2019)

I have 12 piano libraries. 3 of them I'm using constantly and one of them is Woodchester. I think it sounds better to say I'm using 4 of them constantly. 4 is a much better number than 3. 3 is amateur, 4 is professional. So, midnight grand, you see I have to buy you, you sweet little piano you!


----------



## MillsMixx (Jan 17, 2019)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Played around with it after first opening... what a freakin lovely sound


I've been eyeballing this library for a couple days now and yet I have so many damn piano libraries (OA felt piano, Keyscape, & UnaCorda, etc..) that I'm set for life and thereafter, but after hearing this beautiful piece with "_no processing - straight out of kontakt"_ I'm so close to pulling the trigger. There's a certain unique quality in the tone and atmosphere settings that I haven't been able to replicate from playing around with other libraries and trying to blend it with Evos & pads. Very lovely indeed.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 17, 2019)

Why did I open this thread?


...damn it! I was so good about deleting the email notification too. Now Dirk’s well and truly ended the discussion.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 17, 2019)

Enjoying it as well, it’s a good deal for the money, very inspiring. 

On a side note, I don’t even know how many virtual pianos I have.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 17, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Interested to know if this is the source of the white noise mentioned earlier?


Can’t be certain, but it appears respondents may have been talking about noise they feel is there when the layers are not in layer solo mode. In any case, it’s not an issue for me...and I’m guessing many others. Cheers!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 17, 2019)

Can I get a comment on the approx CPU/Ram load for the Midnight Grand? And load times (from SSD)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 17, 2019)

Same for me: I just upgraded to Komplete Ultimate 12 and got a bunchload of pianos with it. Though they are not exactly bad they did not sound like what I needed to weave them into my recordings. The demo from Dirk though (Bastard! my wallet hates you ....no sorry Dirk, you are a nice guy) immediately showed me that I am right here. And when i saw the price of this piano it was a matter of seconds...Just downloading. Thank you, Fracture sound, thank you Dirk!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jan 17, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> Same for me: I just upgraded to Komplete Ultimate 12 and got a bunchload of pianos with it. Though they are not exactly bad they did not sound like what I needed to weave them into my recordings. The demo from Dirk though (Bastard! my wallet hates you ....no sorry Dirk, you are a nice guy) immediately showed me that I am right here. And when i saw the price of this piano it was a matter of seconds...Just downloading. Thank you, Fracture sound, thank you Dirk!


*evillaugh*


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 18, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Why did I open this thread?
> 
> 
> ...damn it! I was so good about deleting the email notification too. Now Dirk’s well and truly ended the discussion.


You just deleted the notification email right? You didn't delete the extra $10 loyalty discount email for Woodchester owners did you?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 18, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> You just deleted the notification email right? You didn't delete the extra $10 loyalty discount email for Woodchester owners did you?


Worry not.


----------



## anderslink (Jan 18, 2019)

Afanasyev said:


> Sounds great! Of course, if it happens, I am going to say "thank you" with the help of my wallet
> And even if it won't happen, still thank to you even for considernig this!
> 
> Anyway, @Anders you gave a good advice about RX. Thank you!
> ...


Standard or Advanced have the spectral denoise module.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 18, 2019)

Just played around for the first time: wonderfull playability also with my less than ideal master keyboard and a ravishing dreamy sound. A one trick pony but...oh...what...a..trick!!


----------



## tack (Jan 18, 2019)

It would be cool if it were possible to route the atmosphere layers to another Kontakt output channel. It'd be nice to be able to process the raw mix and the layers separately outside of Kontakt. (The simple workaround is just to use two patches, which I do, but it'd be a handy little feature to do this natively.)


----------



## LinusW (Jan 18, 2019)

tack said:


> It would be cool if it were possible to route the atmosphere layers to another Kontakt output channel. It'd be nice to be able to process the raw mix and the layers separately outside of Kontakt. (The simple workaround is just to use two patches, which I do, but it'd be a handy little feature to do this natively.)


+1 
I’d like to use my own reverbs on the layers.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 18, 2019)

That was exactly my thought yesterday. I want to make the main brighter in certain frequencies without affecting the layers, which i would even make a bit softer. So

+1 for Kontakt outputs!


----------



## willbedford (Jan 19, 2019)

tack said:


> It would be cool if it were possible to route the atmosphere layers to another Kontakt output channel





LinusW said:


> +1





Sid Francis said:


> +1 for Kontakt outputs!



I was just about to roll out an update, but I'll see if I can squeeze this in first


----------



## HBen (Jan 19, 2019)

willbedford said:


> I was just about to roll out an update, but I'll see if I can squeeze this in first



Please put them together, no rush to release an update.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 19, 2019)

Thats a great service, thank you Will...


----------



## Afanasyev (Jan 19, 2019)

Okay, finally got the time to test this with something besides random arpeggios, and played one of my all-time favourite piano pieces. Stunned. This piano sounds ethereal and otherwordly. 
Primarly stayed on the left side of the colour knob.


----------



## willbedford (Jan 19, 2019)

*Midnight Grand 1.1 update now available! *
Existing users have been sent an email with the new files. New customers will receive v1.1 automatically.

The update includes the following:

Continuous pedal noise bug fix
Ability to route atmosphere layers to separate outputs (click the layer name to reveal a drop down menu)
Optional sample set with heavier denoising.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 19, 2019)

willbedford said:


> *Midnight Grand 1.1 update now available! *
> Existing users have been sent an email with the new files. New customers will receive v1.1 automatically.
> 
> The update includes the following:
> ...


Wow, fast and attentive. Thank you, Will/Fracture.


----------



## zenarcade (Jan 19, 2019)

I just picked this up! It is absolutely marvelous! I love how it sounds and the playability is superb! Never heard of fracture sounds before and have enough piano libraries for a lifetime but I couldn't resist. Now I am eyeing the woodchester...


----------



## ECK (Jan 19, 2019)

Any preliminary/general preferences b/w the Woodchester and the Midnight among folks with both?


----------



## Ermac (Jan 19, 2019)

willbedford said:


> *Midnight Grand 1.1 update now available! *
> Existing users have been sent an email with the new files. New customers will receive v1.1 automatically.
> 
> The update includes the following:
> ...


Could you please make a new demo with the heavier denoised samples ? Please...
I really love the tone of the piano, it's absolutely wonderful, but there is so much noise... At first I thought there was an extra white noise/bitcrushed dirty layer until I saw the Patch Walkthrough video... :/


----------



## tack (Jan 19, 2019)

This is a really minor observation and certainly not worth a separate release, but maybe something to consider when you're bored one evening looking for easy optimization work. 

Whereas the room tone doesn't consume any voices when the volume is set to 0, currently pedal and key releases still use voices even while at 0.

Again, hardly worth bothering about, but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## willbedford (Jan 20, 2019)

Ermac said:


> Could you please make a new demo with the heavier denoised samples ? Please...
> I really love the tone of the piano, it's absolutely wonderful, but there is so much noise... At first I thought there was an extra white noise/bitcrushed dirty layer until I saw the Patch Walkthrough video... :/


If you're talking about the note attacks, this is an inherent characteristic of the cotton hitting the strings.

The extra denoising addresses some hiss/room-tone that builds up when playing lots of low-velocity notes with the sustain pedal down, and boosting the overall volume. For most use cases, this isn't noticeable (which is why it doesn't come across on the walkthrough video), but for people who want to use the piano in more creative ways (e.g. playing very softly and cranking the volume or adding a lot of compression) the noise build up can get in the way.

For comparison, here are two examples using the 'Alt' patch (which was reported to have more noise build up), playing soft sustained notes.
Original lightly denoised samples


Heavily denoised samples


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 20, 2019)

I love the noisy ones much more...more air and more life..


----------



## willbedford (Jan 20, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> I love the noisy ones much more...more air and more life..


Me too. That's why I'm giving people the option


----------



## LinusW (Jan 20, 2019)

I like having both options.


----------



## LinusW (Jan 20, 2019)

Now that we have multi outputs, don't push the Shivers and Eclipse layer through kiloHearts Stereo and Exponential Audio R2 (Guitar Wash preset). Don't do it. It's my secret weapon now so let's keep it that way.


----------



## asherpope (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm having this pop up every time I load - 

"ERROR: could not load sample (file seems to be corrupted)

FSMidnightPiano_KeyRel_28.ncw

Continue loading?"

Any ideas?


----------



## LinusW (Jan 20, 2019)

asherpope said:


> "ERROR: could not load sample (file seems to be corrupted)
> FSMidnightPiano_KeyRel_28.ncw


What did you use to extract the rar file? Have you compared a checksum of the file?

Mac:
Open Terminal (/Applications/Utilities) and type
md5 _folderpath_/FSMidnightPiano_KeyRel_28.ncw

You could type md5 and then drag the file from your Samples folder into Terminal and it will type the entire file path for you. Hit Enter. 

Windows: 
Open Command Prompt and type 
CertUtil -hashfile _folderpath_/FSMidnightPiano_KeyRel_28.ncw MD5 

You could type the first part before you drag and drop the sample file, then finish with " MD5"

Mac and Windows: 
The answer returned should be 
*a253a3c05521b06a2fa4cb867c1e4a5a* for original version and 
2ed3677ffb79f40c60b1178321ec07e8 for Extra DN. 
If you get something else, then the file is corrupted. Extract the rar again or re-download.


----------



## asherpope (Jan 20, 2019)

LinusW said:


> What did you use to extract the rar file? Have you compared a checksum of the file?
> 
> Mac:
> Open Terminal (/Applications/Utilities) and type
> ...


Thanks for that. I used Unarchiver on Mac. Will try your tip...although Terminal terrifies me


----------



## Ermac (Jan 20, 2019)

willbedford said:


> If you're talking about the note attacks, this is an inherent characteristic of the cotton hitting the strings.
> 
> The extra denoising addresses some hiss/room-tone that builds up when playing lots of low-velocity notes with the sustain pedal down, and boosting the overall volume. For most use cases, this isn't noticeable (which is why it doesn't come across on the walkthrough video), but for people who want to use the piano in more creative ways (e.g. playing very softly and cranking the volume or adding a lot of compression) the noise build up can get in the way.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much !! The difference is very, very obvious in the end of the notes, I love the clean version ! ^^

Yes, no problem about the note attacks, the thing is that with every element combined (I mean those weird noisy attacks + this heavy background noise), I really thought there was a dirty lo-fi layer attached, which appeared as a very weird choice. 

Now that I hear the clean version, the piano sounds very modern to me.


----------



## willbedford (Jan 20, 2019)

asherpope said:


> I'm having this pop up every time I load -
> 
> "ERROR: could not load sample (file seems to be corrupted)
> 
> ...


If re-downloading/re-extracting doesn't work, send an email to support[at]fracturesounds.com and Luke will send you an alternate download tomorrow. Sometimes Fastspring messes things up.


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 20, 2019)

asherpope said:


> I'm having this pop up every time I load -
> 
> "ERROR: could not load sample (file seems to be corrupted)
> 
> ...



For me I had to download using an app called "Egetter." I had errors when downloading straight from the browser.


----------



## willbedford (Jan 25, 2019)

ECK said:


> Any preliminary/general preferences b/w the Woodchester and the Midnight among folks with both?


Here's a brief comparison between the two libraries - https://fracturesounds.com/midnight-grand-woodchester-piano-comparison

Intro sale ends on Monday, BTW


----------



## stixman (Jan 25, 2019)

Will the intro sale be available on Monday or Sunday night? My funds arrive on 28th.


----------



## willbedford (Jan 25, 2019)

stixman said:


> Will the intro sale be available on Monday or Sunday night? My funds arrive on 28th.


It will be available for the whole of Monday.


----------



## stixman (Jan 25, 2019)

Cool...i will definitley get it on Monday....loving the Woodchester Piano btw 


willbedford said:


> It will be available for the whole of Monday.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jan 25, 2019)

Bought... I love it! Very inspiring and rich tone and smooth dynamics (as far as my non-piano player feel and short time with the instrument goes).

Some experimenting with it (mild processing applied). Not a real piece and somewhat rough playing but I think it shows off the piano in a rather wide range.
The pads/textures in the background are from the library. 
Note: Soundcloud degrades the sound... better quality here: https://picosong.com/wu8MR/


----------



## synthnut1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Really enjoyed Woodchester program....then came Midnight Grand.....WOW !!!....I’m in love all over again!!!....I sat for 4 hrs in a dark room with a lit candle ,and this piano, and drifted off....I didn’t want to come back !!!......Jim


----------



## Maiestic9 (Jan 27, 2019)

Has quickly become one of my favorite piano libs. Sooo beautiful with a character that is truly unique from any other I own including the Woodchester , Spitfires felt , SI emotional piano etc. (that have a similar resonance )


----------



## willbedford (Jan 28, 2019)

Intro sale ends today!


----------



## whiskers (Jan 28, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Bought... I love it! Very inspiring and rich tone and smooth dynamics (as far as my non-piano player feel and short time with the instrument goes).
> 
> Some experimenting with it (mild processing applied). Not a real piece and somewhat rough playing but I think it shows off the piano in a rather wide range.
> The pads/textures in the background are from the library.
> Note: Soundcloud degrades the sound... better quality here: https://picosong.com/wu8MR/



Love the piece! Reminds me of Ludovico Einaudi


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jan 28, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Love the piece! Reminds me of Ludovico Einaudi


Thank you!


----------



## stixman (Jan 28, 2019)

Downloaded...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 28, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Bought... I love it! Very inspiring and rich tone and smooth dynamics (as far as my non-piano player feel and short time with the instrument goes).
> 
> Some experimenting with it (mild processing applied). Not a real piece and somewhat rough playing but I think it shows off the piano in a rather wide range.
> The pads/textures in the background are from the library.
> Note: Soundcloud degrades the sound... better quality here: https://picosong.com/wu8MR/



Nice piece. There's a sound in there that jumps out to me though--like an acoustic guitar being strummed somewhere in the background.

Does anyone else hear that, and is it possible to turn that sound down?


----------



## anderslink (Jan 28, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Nice piece. There's a sound in there that jumps out to me though--like an acoustic guitar being strummed somewhere in the background.
> 
> Does anyone else hear that, and is it possible to turn that sound down?



IDK what you mean exactly but the sound of the felt is very prominent in this production


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 28, 2019)

anderslink said:


> IDK what you mean exactly but the sound of the felt is very prominent in this production


I guess it's the natural attack of the hammer on cotton during the louder notes. Strangely, it sounds separate and distinct from the piano to my ear, like someone is strumming a guitar along with the piano. It's prominent in DarkestShadow's song posted above. I don't dislike it, I'm just wondering if I can turn it down when needed.


----------



## anderslink (Jan 28, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I guess it's the natural attack of the hammer on cotton during the louder notes. Strangely, it sounds separate and distinct from the piano to my ear, like someone is strumming a guitar along with the piano. It's prominent in DarkestShadow's song posted above. I don't dislike it, I'm just wondering if I can turn it down when needed.



Yeah you can. None of the other demos have that sound. I was surprised for a minute too. Nice to see that you can have that option if you want to but not a standard demo for what it sounds like.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jan 28, 2019)

Just grabbed _Midnight Grand_ before midnight and I'm not disappointed! 
Wow. The atmosphere pads are a very nice unique touch.
Additionally spent some time blending it with the new LCOT evos to create some really nice textures, but even without adding any additionals the atmospheres do a beautiful job with that. 
It's my new fav.  Thank you folks at Fracture for this little gem.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jan 29, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Nice piece. There's a sound in there that jumps out to me though--like an acoustic guitar being strummed somewhere in the background.
> 
> Does anyone else hear that, and is it possible to turn that sound down?


Yea, that's the felt for sure. I like it... ads an interesting sense of intimacy IMO.
But it certainly isn't always appropriate - as anderslink said, you can turn it down with a sample start parameter. It was shown in the walk-through video. 
Some delicate high end EQ'ing might also work.


anderslink said:


> Yeah you can. None of the other demos have that sound. I was surprised for a minute too. Nice to see that you can have that option if you want to but not a standard demo for what it sounds like.


Hmm... I don't think it's_ that _much more prominent in my example than in the demos. Some people have already mentioned it here before.


----------



## MisterBlues (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello, very nice Piano. I bought it at noon today. It sounds very nice, but it is very heavy bass. are there some nice EQ settings that you can recommend?


----------



## LinusW (Dec 2, 2019)

MisterBlues said:


> Hello, very nice Piano. I bought it at noon today. It sounds very nice, but it is very heavy bass. are there some nice EQ settings that you can recommend?


It depends on the sounds around the piano. Sometimes the intimate low end is desired, sometimes all you need is a high pass filter.


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 2, 2019)

I turn down the actual piano slider, and add another piano that is brighter on the same midi channel to balance the mix.....As LinusW said, I really like the dark/dramatic sound the way it is for the appropriate application


----------

